# Is she having trouble kidding?



## Claire Necaise (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey guys, my 2 year old nanny has been acting strange lately I know she should be getting close to kidding
(her first time) but I don't know when exactly she was bred. I think she may be having contractions because she will stretch her neck back and roll on the ground and paws at it a lot.she doesn't have any discharge but her bag is full. She is also favoring her back legs and has a pretty bad limp that started yesterday. I know the weather can also effect them and it's been raining here for the past 3 days. Is she having trouble kidding or could this be normal.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Oct 10, 2018)

how did it go


----------

